# Mario Kart 8 Tournament! (Results)



## Javocado (Feb 4, 2016)

So this game has been under the dirt for far too long and I thought I'd try and revive it (at least temporarily) with a little tournament! I've been planning on getting one together for awhile, but I finally decided to buckle down and do it. Without further ado..

*MARIO KART 8 TOURNEY!*








Spoiler: Racers



1. Javocado
2. DarkDesertFox
3. lars708
4. 
5. NicPlays
6. Paperboy012305
7. Spongebob
8. aixoo
9. Hyogo
10. Cam,
11. Zane
12. AkatsukiYoshi


*Rules:*





 150cc, All items, All vehicles, All courses, No CPU.





Feel free to pick any course you would like! But please don't make it so we have to play the same course twice!

*
Important notes:*





Make sure you have me added! (NNID: SAUCExBOSS)





We will be doing a grand total of 24 races! So make sure you're available for all of that time! (It won't take longer than two hours.)





If we meet the required sign-up's beforehand, I would like to get this thing started on *Sunday, February 7th, at 2PM PST!*





Of course, I will also be participating. In the event that I somehow end up with the most points, the prize will go to the runner-up!

*Prize:*





I will be tallying points after each race. Whoever acquires the most points throughout all 24 races will get a neat little mystery prize! (Planning on shipping it so if that's not all gravy with you, let me know.)


With all that said, _wheel_ you please sign-up?( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)​


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 4, 2016)

Count me in! I have all the DLC.


----------



## Temari (Feb 4, 2016)

Legggoggogogoggogogogo—

I want to join but it depends on the day it lands on, so if you figure that out, be sure to let me know asap c:


----------



## lars708 (Feb 4, 2016)

This is MY game! Sign me up please! I have all the DLC of course


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Feb 4, 2016)

I'll sign up! I do have the dlcs


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 4, 2016)

I'll join!

I have both DLC packs. And here's what I will do:

*NNID:* Apple-Yo147
*Mii Name:* Ant
*Character:* Villager Male or Toadette
*Vehicle:* Flame Rider
*Wheels:* Retro Off-Road (Villager Male) or Cyber Slick (Toadette)
*Glider:* MKTV Parafoil (Villager Male) or Paper Glider (Toadette)
*Courses i'll try to pick:*
*Regular:* Toad Harbor, Shy Guy Falls, Cloudtop Cruise, Rainbow Road, DS Cheep Cheep Beach, N64 Royal Raceway, DS Wario Stadium, Wii Grumble Volcano
*DLC:* GCN Yoshi Circuit, Dragon Driftway, GBA Cheese Land (Picking first), Wild Woods, Animal Crossing, 3DS Neo Bowser City, GBA Ribbon Road, Super Bell Subway, Big Blue

Is the prize gonna be here, or IRL? If its IRL and I place in 1st, 2nd or 3rd, i'll give my place to the other person that placed under me.


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 4, 2016)

I'll join, and I have both DLC packs so I'm good


----------



## Javocado (Feb 4, 2016)

Paperboy012305 said:


> I'll join!
> 
> I have both DLC packs. And here's what I will do:
> 
> ...



Prize is IRL, yes. But I'm willing to do something else if you happened to have the most points at the end of it all. No gifting to runner-up necessary.


----------



## jiny (Feb 4, 2016)

Oo I want to join! I have all DLC too


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 4, 2016)

Oh and my NNID is WaffleKing720


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 4, 2016)

Javocado said:


> Prize is IRL, yes. But I'm willing to do something else if you happened to have the most points at the end of it all. No gifting to runner-up necessary.


Ok, thx.


----------



## Javocado (Feb 4, 2016)

Awesome! We already hit 8 sign-up's! So the tourney is definitely happening at the bolded time in the OP!


But if anything happens where you can't make it for the tourney, just le me know.


----------



## scotch (Feb 4, 2016)

Yes but plz no DLC 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh wait nvm I'm not giving up my address


----------



## jiny (Feb 4, 2016)

o yeah my nnid is

edwardm419


----------



## Javocado (Feb 5, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## Gandalf (Feb 5, 2016)

I would join but i don't like my chances of getting up at 6 am on a sunday after saturday bbq


----------



## Javocado (Feb 5, 2016)

Gandalf said:


> I would join but i don't like my chances of getting up at 6 am on a sunday after saturday bbq



Pesky timezones! If for some reason you're up at the crack of dawn and youre online AND there's still a slot open, I'll hit ya up lol.


----------



## Gandalf (Feb 5, 2016)

Javocado said:


> Pesky timezones! If for some reason you're up at the crack of dawn and youre online AND there's still a slot open, I'll hit ya up lol.



weeoo, I'm down to play some mario kart whenever tho so hopefully this kicks up some interest again!


----------



## Javocado (Feb 5, 2016)

Gandalf said:


> weeoo, I'm down to play some mario kart whenever tho so hopefully this kicks up some interest again!



I hope so! It would be nice to have some days when a couple of us get together (at least more than 6) and have some nice races like MKM reborn.


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 5, 2016)

I would def join, but I am closing that night at work and its the super bowl!


----------



## Javocado (Feb 5, 2016)

toadsworthy said:


> I would def join, but I am closing that night at work and its the super bowl!



Man, I keep forgetting about the SB. That's two more participants I could've had RIP. 

But anyway, bump!


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 5, 2016)

Sure why not, I'll get Mario Kart'd anyway so I might aswell do it with you guys, Got all DLC.
Hopefully I can get it done within 2 hours, because it'll be like 10 PM for me when it starts.

Also I'd just give my prize to someone else if I won, last time I got mail from someone in another country, my Dad got hella mad.


----------



## Javocado (Feb 5, 2016)

3 slots left!


----------



## Javocado (Feb 6, 2016)

Bloop!


----------



## Cam1 (Feb 6, 2016)

Ill join! Yes to dlc

Oh and also in the event I win, skip me for the prize haha.


----------



## jiny (Feb 6, 2016)

Yeah, skip me if I win a prize irl too.


----------



## Javocado (Feb 6, 2016)

All righty. I have another prize in mind anyway just in case. A plan B that does not require any shipping heh.


----------



## Zane (Feb 6, 2016)

ooo I'll race with u guys!! I have all the dlc σ(￣v ￣〃)


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 6, 2016)

Its almost a full house! I can't wait!


----------



## Javocado (Feb 6, 2016)

1 slot left to go!


I'll also be creating a Skype group for texting/voice chatting throughout the tourney if anyone wants in on that!

add me on skype:guaclesnar


----------



## Zigzag991 (Feb 6, 2016)

I'll join. Got all the DLC.


----------



## Javocado (Feb 6, 2016)

Well, I guess this tourney is moving to San Francisco, because we got a Full House hahahahahah.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 6, 2016)

All right. See you guys tomorrow!


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi (Feb 6, 2016)

Just saw this, but I guess I am too late to join the party. Have fun everyone.


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 6, 2016)

I should prob practice for tomorrow, I haven't played mk8 in like a month


----------



## Javocado (Feb 6, 2016)

AkatsukiYoshi said:


> Just saw this, but I guess I am too late to join the party. Have fun everyone.



If you happen to be online and there's an extra slot, I will let you know!


----------



## Javocado (Feb 6, 2016)

AkatsukiYoshi said:


> Just saw this, but I guess I am too late to join the party. Have fun everyone.



If you happen to be online and there's an extra slot, I will let you know!


----------



## Javocado (Feb 7, 2016)

Roughly 6 hours til' showtime!

We got bumped down to 11 racers, but hopefully Akatsuki gets back to me in that 6 hour timeframe and then we can have a full house again!


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 7, 2016)

Hype building up, can't wait to get rekt.


----------



## lars708 (Feb 7, 2016)

Quick question, will this take place in a tournament or in a private room?


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 7, 2016)

This is gonna be SWEEET!!! I gotta practice on my favorite courses before the big event. Though, seeing as I am ace at it, it won't be too tough.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Post glitch. Why does it always happen to me?


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 7, 2016)

lars708 said:


> Quick question, will this take place in a tournament or in a private room?


Safe to say that I'm betting it's a private room.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 7, 2016)

I can finally see the posts!


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 7, 2016)

Dang these messages are just not showing up.


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 7, 2016)

Why weren't the messages showing up for me for a little bit?


----------



## Javocado (Feb 7, 2016)

lars708 said:


> Quick question, will this take place in a tournament or in a private room?



I'm just going to plop it down in a private room and wait 5-10 minutes for everyone to pop in.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 7, 2016)

It didn't show up for everyone. One of TBT's weakness.


----------



## Javocado (Feb 7, 2016)

Spongebob said:


> Why weren't the messages showing up for me for a little bit?



Nasty post glitches.


----------



## Discord (Feb 7, 2016)

I'll join right about now


----------



## Javocado (Feb 7, 2016)

Iggy Koopa said:


> I'll join right about now



A thousand apologies Iggy, but I'm actually waiting on the final participant to get back to me. If they don't and it's close to 2pm PST and youre online, I'll let you know!


----------



## Discord (Feb 7, 2016)

Javocado said:


> A thousand apologies Iggy, but I'm actually waiting on the final participant to get back to me. If they don't and it's close to 2pm PST and youre online, I'll let you know!


It's ok, i understand. I'll be waiting in the meantime.


----------



## NicPlays (Feb 7, 2016)

Is there any chance I can join?


----------



## lars708 (Feb 7, 2016)

Paperboy012305 said:


> This is gonna be SWEEET!!! I gotta practice on my favorite courses before the big event. Though, seeing as I am ace at it, it won't be too tough.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Post glitch. Why does it always happen to me?


You are facing me though, don't get too confident!


----------



## Javocado (Feb 7, 2016)

NicPlays said:


> Is there any chance I can join?



Things are looking slim for more people to enter, but if there's any more no-shows and youre online when it starts, I'll let you know!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 7, 2016)

lars708 said:


> You are facing me though, don't get too confident!


Jav is the real beast here.


----------



## NicPlays (Feb 7, 2016)

Javocado said:


> Things are looking slim for more people to enter, but if there's any more no-shows and youre online when it starts, I'll let you know!



Ok, I understand  Thanks!


----------



## Javocado (Feb 7, 2016)

Don't forget to add me on Skype if you want in on the group chat for this Tourney. I'll have a voice chat going, but you can also text chat too!

Just add my Skype ID: guaclesnar


----------



## lars708 (Feb 7, 2016)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Jav is the real beast here.



Your words are foolish >:3


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 7, 2016)

I haven't played Mario kart competitively in like months so I'm going to be pretty bad.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 7, 2016)

Just got done practicing. How I did, like I didn't need it!


----------



## lars708 (Feb 7, 2016)

Bayonetta for Mario Kart. Make it happen.


----------



## Discord (Feb 7, 2016)

never mind, i'll join the tournament next week i guess.

But thanks anyway.


----------



## Javocado (Feb 7, 2016)

Iggy Koopa said:


> never mind, i'll join the tournament next week i guess.
> 
> But thanks anyway.



There is no tourney next week (unless someone decided to host one out of the blue like I did).

But once again, I'll let you know if anything changes.


----------



## jiny (Feb 7, 2016)

i need to practice 

i'll probably lose but who knows!!


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 7, 2016)

I just play Mario Kart for Mario Kart, I don't bother with this complex side hopping tech to build a little more speed.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 7, 2016)

Hyogo said:


> I just play Mario Kart for Mario Kart, I don't bother with this complex side hopping tech to build a little more speed.



If it's fire hopping you're talking about I certainly hope no one here will be using it. It's an exploit if anything. I just want to have fun and it really bugs the crap out of me when I see someone hopping across the track looking like a fool.


----------



## lars708 (Feb 7, 2016)

DarkDesertFox said:


> If it's fire hopping you're talking about I certainly hope no one here will be using it. It's an exploit if anything. I just want to have fun and it really bugs the crap out of me when I see someone hopping across the track looking like a fool.



I can perform it if i am lucky, it is very hard though since i play with motion controls.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 7, 2016)

DarkDesertFox said:


> If it's fire hopping you're talking about I certainly hope no one here will be using it. It's an exploit if anything. I just want to have fun and it really bugs the crap out of me when I see someone hopping across the track looking like a fool.


Eww, fire hopping. Its just an excuse to try to win better.


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 7, 2016)

lars708 said:


> Bayonetta for Mario Kart. Make it happen.




AHahah, good luck to all tonight.... This is making me want to play some mario kart again.... I was actually impressed with the challenge level of this one over past katt games


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Feb 7, 2016)

I'm not sure if I'm allowed to do this but I'm dropping out so I think that means someone can join? I'd wait for jav to post this but he might not be on until a few minutes before it starts and it'd be too late to find someone


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 7, 2016)

DarkDesertFox said:


> If it's fire hopping you're talking about I certainly hope no one here will be using it. It's an exploit if anything. I just want to have fun and it really bugs the crap out of me when I see someone hopping across the track looking like a fool.



I was gonna do that but I don't want people hating me so ill tryyyyyyy to not do it


----------



## Javocado (Feb 7, 2016)

Yeah, try not to firehop pls. That's booty.

But anyway, Akatsuki is in on the fun now. However, we lost another participant in ObeseMudkipz.

I VM'd both NicPlays and Iggy so whoever gets back to me first before 2pm PST will snag that spot.


----------



## NicPlays (Feb 7, 2016)

Here!


----------



## Javocado (Feb 7, 2016)

Awesome! We have a full house once again!
Hopefully there are no last minute surprises and it stays this way lol.

Also I should note I will wait a little over a minute after a Cup (4 daces) so you could change your set-up. If you have to leave the Tourney for any reason, I would appreciate it if you selected a goodbye message from the chat drop-down menu in game so I know you're not going to be back.


And finally, a last plug for the Skype group.
If you want in, add my Skype ID: guaclesnar


Thanks all! And I'll see you in around an hour!


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 7, 2016)

My goal is to not get 12th overall

it's going to be tough but I will try


----------



## Javocado (Feb 7, 2016)

Okay, I jinxed the <censored> out of myself.

We have another open spot haha.


----------



## Javocado (Feb 7, 2016)

I may be about 5-10 minutes late folks. Just letting you know.
I'll have the room up though.


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 7, 2016)

Good luck everyone, don't abuse me with shells pls.


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 7, 2016)

Yay jav accepted my friend request 

(brb reading ur miiverse)


----------



## NicPlays (Feb 7, 2016)

Is this a room or tournament?


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 7, 2016)

One more practice before we start, because I was playing a different racing game that mildly has the same mechanics as this game but different controls.


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 7, 2016)

Paperboy012305 said:


> One more practice before we start, because I was playing a different racing game that mildly has the same mechanics as this game but different controls.



which game?


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 7, 2016)

Spongebob said:


> which game?


Skylanders Superchargers Racing. An underrated game series.


----------



## jiny (Feb 7, 2016)

good luck everyone! might be a little late because my brother decided to play something else before i could get to it


----------



## NicPlays (Feb 7, 2016)

Is this a tournament?


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 7, 2016)

NicPlays said:


> Is this a tournament?



oops, thought you meant something else


----------



## Zane (Feb 7, 2016)

played a bit earlier and realized.. my fingers are gonna be frozen off by the time we're done lol (it's cold in my house!!)



NicPlays said:


> Is this a room or tournament?



it's a room i believe


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 7, 2016)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Skylanders Superchargers Racing. An underrated game series.



Ah ok, never played super chargers


----------



## NicPlays (Feb 7, 2016)

Zane said:


> played a bit earlier and realized.. my fingers are gonna be frozen off by the time we're done lol (it's cold in my house!!)
> 
> 
> 
> it's a room i believe



Thanks


----------



## Javocado (Feb 7, 2016)

It'll be a room guys and gals and it's going up now!

Skype chat didn't get much love so fling your salt in here !


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 7, 2016)

Spongebob said:


> Ah ok, never played super chargers


You should.

I'm going to be Male Villager, he needs more attention from me.


----------



## Javocado (Feb 7, 2016)

Room is live!!!


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 7, 2016)

Lol I'm in


----------



## NicPlays (Feb 7, 2016)

Good luck!


----------



## Javocado (Feb 7, 2016)

Just gonna wait on Akatsuki to pop on now!


----------



## jiny (Feb 7, 2016)

Lol I'm here. My Mii is weird because I use my brother's. But that's okay I guess


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 7, 2016)

Who has bad connection?


----------



## NicPlays (Feb 7, 2016)

damn, a communication error kicked me out. I have to spectate for the first match


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 7, 2016)

Oh wait, it was me. And NicPlays


----------



## Zane (Feb 7, 2016)

omg hit a banana right at the end hahaha


----------



## Cam1 (Feb 7, 2016)

Bear with me lol that was the first race Ive done in months


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 7, 2016)

I GOT 4TH HOORAY


----------



## Javocado (Feb 7, 2016)

Oh yeah. I recommend not choosing random too often because there's a slight chance of getting a course more than once.


----------



## jiny (Feb 7, 2016)

I got disconnected oops

Kk I'm back


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 7, 2016)

I got 9th oh poop


----------



## NicPlays (Feb 7, 2016)

OK, I'm back in the game


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 7, 2016)

Dang, I'm having bad luck with the horn at the beginning.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 7, 2016)

3rd place, not bad for starting,


----------



## Javocado (Feb 7, 2016)

BABY PARK IT'S LIT


----------



## NicPlays (Feb 7, 2016)

B A BY PARK

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yay 3rd


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 7, 2016)

Baby Park man.


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 7, 2016)

Got 8th r.i.p


----------



## Cam1 (Feb 7, 2016)

Jeez I got hammered at the end lol


----------



## jiny (Feb 7, 2016)

I got 6th


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 7, 2016)

Cam said:


> Jeez I got hammered at the end lol


So did I.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 7, 2016)

Anyone else not getting their items instantly?


----------



## NicPlays (Feb 7, 2016)

At the start I was first, and ended up last


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 7, 2016)

I got 10th


Hi I'm spongebob I'm awful at video games


----------



## jiny (Feb 7, 2016)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Anyone else not getting their items instantly?



Same problem.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 7, 2016)

Wow, everyone improved.


----------



## Cam1 (Feb 7, 2016)

Dang I was in 1st for half the race but then the stupid trains got me


----------



## jiny (Feb 7, 2016)

Guys I suck lmao

And I thought I was good


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 7, 2016)

I got 4th


my heart is pounding


----------



## jiny (Feb 7, 2016)

I got 11th

Rip


----------



## Cam1 (Feb 7, 2016)

Yall are giving me a run for my money lol these are some close races


----------



## Zane (Feb 7, 2016)

Lars u are a cruel boy (those were ur shells right)


----------



## Javocado (Feb 7, 2016)

I'm getting 1st on Mt. Javio. You heard it here 1st hahaha


----------



## Cam1 (Feb 7, 2016)

MT WARIL ITS LITTTTT


----------



## jiny (Feb 7, 2016)

omg an error


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 7, 2016)

Javocado said:


> I'm getting 1st on Mt. Javio. You heard it here 1st hahaha


NOPE!


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 7, 2016)

God dammit I got bombarded with items right near the finish


----------



## Cam1 (Feb 7, 2016)

IM SO SALTY OMG 3 to 8 REAL QUICK


----------



## Javocado (Feb 7, 2016)

Man yall wrong for that lmao


----------



## NicPlays (Feb 7, 2016)

ERROR


----------



## Zane (Feb 7, 2016)

yoshi your bananas cost me 3rd i'm cryin


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 7, 2016)

why must I suck at Mario kart


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 7, 2016)

Hey, I won the trophy.


----------



## Cam1 (Feb 7, 2016)

DANG DOOMED FROM THE BEGINNING ALL YALL BOMBED ME WITH ITEMS RIP LOL


----------



## jiny (Feb 7, 2016)

NicPlays said:


> ERROR



SAME 

I changed my mii, I'm Ella now.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 7, 2016)

Today is just not my day lol


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 7, 2016)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Today is just not my day lol



Same


----------



## Javocado (Feb 7, 2016)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Today is just not my day lol



I hear ya


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 7, 2016)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Today is just not my day lol


Me tbh


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 7, 2016)

Thank you blue shell. Went from 1st to 10th.


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 7, 2016)

I GOT 3RD EEEEE


----------



## jiny (Feb 7, 2016)

omg I got 4th

nnnnn


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 7, 2016)

At the start, I threw 1 green shell and got KNOCKED back to 11th place! But I came back to 2nd.


----------



## Zane (Feb 7, 2016)

dont worry guys i'll make sure to get hit by all the stray green shells LOL


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 7, 2016)

Almost made it to 1st in Neo Bowser City.


----------



## Zane (Feb 7, 2016)

wow i hope no one saw what i did to get myself 10th just now


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 7, 2016)

Neo Bowser City ****ing sucks man


----------



## Cam1 (Feb 7, 2016)

Zane said:


> dont worry guys i'll make sure to get hit by all the stray green shells LOL



Me too lol


----------



## jiny (Feb 7, 2016)

omg lightning struck when I was landing at the finish line


----------



## Hippofalcon (Feb 7, 2016)

One slot left? Can I join?


----------



## jiny (Feb 7, 2016)

dear god what happened to me


----------



## Javocado (Feb 7, 2016)

Items weren't loading. I was so confident that I would get a mushroom before that ramp. I got 3 mid air and fell lmao.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 7, 2016)

Javocado said:


> Items weren't loading. I was so confident that I would get a mushroom before that ramp. I got 3 mid air and fell lmao.



Yeah, I know how you feel. I had faith that would happen with me one race.


----------



## jiny (Feb 7, 2016)

I just had to scratch my leg..


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 7, 2016)

Dear god I'm just awful at Mario kart


----------



## NicPlays (Feb 7, 2016)

WOW


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 7, 2016)

Aww man, thouht I had it. But I got bronze.


----------



## Javocado (Feb 7, 2016)

Man I could've won at least 3 of these races if the items would load rip daddy

But anyway, we're are halfway there!!!!


----------



## Zane (Feb 7, 2016)

i screwed up so bad in dragon driftway and neo bowser city like gottdamn


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 7, 2016)

Even tho I'm not doing well, I'm having fun!


----------



## jiny (Feb 7, 2016)

Tfw when you get hit by your own shell


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 7, 2016)

Why do I always get 8-9th?

And even tho it doesn't sound like it, I am having fun


----------



## jiny (Feb 7, 2016)

Jesus I was doing well then an error like ffs

Okay now I don't have Internet?? K then


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 7, 2016)

Mario Circuit. I HATE IT!


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 7, 2016)

Pretty sure Zanes focusing me lmao


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 7, 2016)

I should make a montage of me failing at Mario kart

- - - Post Merge - - -

YES TOAD HARBOR FINALLY

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm in last








good

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm in last








good


----------



## Zane (Feb 7, 2016)

yo i had 1st for like a whole lap there


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 7, 2016)

Why hasn't Cheese Land, my bae course. Chosen yet?

Wait, NVM.


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 7, 2016)

Oh **** me not cheese land


----------



## jiny (Feb 7, 2016)

omg yes my internet works again


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 7, 2016)

Cheese land is literally satan


----------



## Zane (Feb 7, 2016)

Hyogo said:


> Pretty sure Zanes focusing me lmao



pretty sure i knew u would say that if i hit you with anything lol anyway i can't even tell who i'm hitting most of the time


btw cheese land is my worst race i was hoping it wouldn't get picked


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 7, 2016)

Spongebob said:


> Cheese land is literally satan


Don't hate on nostalgia.


----------



## Javocado (Feb 7, 2016)

Cheese Land shortcuts confirmed broken!

8 races to go!!

(Also you should all vote rainbow road for the finale hint hint)


----------



## jiny (Feb 7, 2016)

I realized I'm the only girl that's in the room rip


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 7, 2016)

Zane said:


> pretty sure i knew u would say that if i hit you with anything lol anyway i can't even tell who i'm hitting most of the time


Guess it was someone else by you then, apologies.


----------



## Zane (Feb 7, 2016)

drove into a bomb twice omg


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 7, 2016)

aixoo said:


> I realized I'm the only girl that's in the room rip



Lol rip


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 7, 2016)

Oh Piranha Plant Slide. *HOW I HATE YOU SO!!!*

Also. How did the blue shell get avoided?


----------



## Zane (Feb 7, 2016)

Hyogo said:


> Guess it was someone else by you then, apologies.



could have been me? im just saying i'm not zeroing in on you


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 7, 2016)

I GOT 2ND WOAH


----------



## Javocado (Feb 7, 2016)

aixoo said:


> I realized I'm the only girl that's in the room rip


Not really. I see a lot of Rosalina. ;-)


----------



## Zane (Feb 7, 2016)

i'm just havin no luck with projectiles these last couple of races ripp


----------



## jiny (Feb 7, 2016)

wow I got 6th

- - - Post Merge - - -

Internet can you stop erroring for once


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 7, 2016)

aixoo said:


> wow I got 6th
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Internet can you stop erroring for once



I know the feeling


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 7, 2016)

Dammit lars


----------



## jiny (Feb 7, 2016)

I swear my internet is dumb asf

anyway if I enter again my mii is going to be different lol

it's name is kookie


----------



## Zane (Feb 7, 2016)

I WAS GONNA GET 1ST AND IT ERRORED i'm deceased hahahaha


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 7, 2016)

I GOT A COMMUNITCATION ERROR WHEN I WAS IN 3RD 



MARIO KART WHY U HATE ME SO MUCH


----------



## jiny (Feb 7, 2016)

okay thank god I'm in again

I'll probably disconnect again tho


----------



## Javocado (Feb 7, 2016)

Sorry yall me wifi flickered


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 7, 2016)

It errored. Oh well, I wasn't gonna get a trophy anyway.


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 7, 2016)

Can we just count that I got 3rd lol pls

- - - Post Merge - - -

I was gonna get a trophy rip me


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 7, 2016)

Reset that cup or wat?


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 7, 2016)

So, is it on the the finals?


----------



## Javocado (Feb 7, 2016)

Gonna wait on Nic for a minute


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 7, 2016)

How much longer do we have? My parents are complaining because I'm using the tv to play Mario Kart when they wanna watch the super bowl


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 7, 2016)

After this, we should pay more attention to this in the future.


----------



## Javocado (Feb 7, 2016)

Hyogo said:


> Reset that cup or wat?



Might just make the final a 5 race (if I can do that I think I can or else  just 4 lol)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spongebob said:


> How much longer do we have? My parents are complaining because I'm using the tv to play Mario Kart when they wanna watch the super bowl



I'd say a good 15-20.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 7, 2016)

Spongebob said:


> How much longer do we have? My parents are complaining because I'm using the tv to play Mario Kart when they wanna watch the super bowl


Use your gamepad.


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 7, 2016)

Javocado said:


> Might just make the final a 5 race (if I can do that I think I can or else  just 4 lol)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Ok I think I can manage

- - - Post Merge - - -

Whoever is the girl mii in a light blue shirt, ur mii is rlly cute


----------



## Javocado (Feb 7, 2016)

Ribbon Road is X'ed out.

These will be the Final Four races!

(Pick Rainbow Road for last please!)


----------



## jiny (Feb 7, 2016)

crap i was in 1st then an error

- - - Post Merge - - -

im spectating nice


----------



## Zane (Feb 7, 2016)

aixoo said:


> crap i was in 1st then an error
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> im spectating nice



gurl whats with yr internet


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 7, 2016)

Wait are we gonna count the cup where I would have gotten third place overall but the wifi flickered at the last sec?


----------



## jiny (Feb 7, 2016)

Zane said:


> gurl whats with yr internet



idk it's kind of choppy upstairs so


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 7, 2016)

Alright Ant. I got one shot left. Don't blow it!


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 7, 2016)

Forgot to choose rainbow road rip


----------



## jiny (Feb 7, 2016)

Spongebob said:


> Forgot to choose rainbow road rip



rip spongebob


----------



## Zane (Feb 7, 2016)

as soon as u get hit by 1 thing 10 more gotta follow it /sob


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 7, 2016)

YAAAASSSSSS. But I got 2nd.


----------



## jiny (Feb 7, 2016)

good game ppl


----------



## lars708 (Feb 7, 2016)

My lord Akatsuki, i liked you, but now i have seen your items hacks i despise you! Like seriously HOW everytime i get in first i get hit by 5 things in a row but when you are in first, items seem to just disappear i suppose? The salt is real here


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 7, 2016)

So what were the overall rankings? 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wait there were hacks?


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 7, 2016)

So, did NicPlays win?


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 7, 2016)

Good games! Thanks again for hosting the tourney!


----------



## jiny (Feb 7, 2016)

who hacked

im confused


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 7, 2016)

If someone did hack that's why I kept getting hit over and over


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 7, 2016)

GG everyone! Was all good fun and made a good night for me! 8)


----------



## Zane (Feb 7, 2016)

Thanks for the tourney Jav!! That was a lot of fun. :> Playing with a bunch of ppl is always so crazy.

btw there are no hax thats just a way of saying Yoshi has good luck with items


----------



## Javocado (Feb 7, 2016)

Thanks for playing you all. It was a blast! (Even thought I was salty as hell and somehow I started the tourney with a pair of pants and now they're across the room lol)
Let's do this again real soon. I'll have an official point tally when I'm off the clock.

Until then, smell ya later!


----------



## jiny (Feb 7, 2016)

oh okay

well that was fun! even though i got 10th place it was really fun playing with all of you :>

hope we can do this again sometime!!


----------



## Javocado (Feb 7, 2016)

aixoo said:


> who hacked
> 
> im confused


I can confirm no hacks were present in the last 1 hr and 45 minutes.


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 7, 2016)

Yea this was really fun, I should start doing more bell tree tournaments more often


----------



## Aali (Feb 7, 2016)

Awww man I just saw this thread XD


----------



## Javocado (Feb 7, 2016)

Also, whoever wants to host another one, go right ahead!!!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 7, 2016)

Ok. #LetsReviveMarioKart8


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 7, 2016)

Javocado said:


> (Even thought I was salty as hell and somehow I started the tourney with a pair of pants and now they're across the room lol)
> Let's do this again real soon!



Believe me I thought about throwing my controller multiple times. I was pretty salty too.


----------



## jiny (Feb 7, 2016)

Javocado said:


> I can confirm no hacks were present in the last 1 hr and 45 minutes.



ok good


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 7, 2016)

Javocado said:


> Also, whoever wants to host another one, go right ahead!!!


Can I host it? Y'all have to add me first. Only if Jav will accept it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ok, no one I guess. See you later!


----------



## Javocado (Feb 7, 2016)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Can I host it? Y'all have to add me first. Only if Jav will accept it.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Ok, no one I guess. See you later!



Go ahead idc as long as I'm racing lol


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 7, 2016)

Javocado said:


> Go ahead idc as long as I'm racing lol


Ok.

*ADD ME OR PERISH!!!!* JK! ^-^


----------



## lars708 (Feb 7, 2016)

Javocado said:


> Also, whoever wants to host another one, go right ahead!!!



I mean i could host one but it would be in the morning for us people lol


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 7, 2016)

Hopefully once everyone who raced has added me, i'll make a room.


----------



## lars708 (Feb 7, 2016)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Can I host it? Y'all have to add me first. Only if Jav will accept it.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Ok, no one I guess. See you later!



Go ahead, as long as you give me a handicap i am fine with it.

Also Rosalina only, no items, Rainbow Road.

Otherwise no you can not host one! ;l


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 7, 2016)

lars708 said:


> Go ahead, as long as you give me a handicap i am fine with it.
> 
> Also Rosalina only, no items, Rainbow Road.
> 
> Otherwise no you can not host one! ;l


Are you serious? Can we just go with that Jav suggested?


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 7, 2016)

I would join but I'm Mario karted out for the night


----------



## lars708 (Feb 7, 2016)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Are you serious? Can we just go with that Jav suggested?



No i am kidding lol

Also are you going to play right now!? I can not join then meh


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 7, 2016)

lars708 said:


> No i am kidding lol
> 
> Also are you going to play right now!? I can not join then meh


Well, once I try to get everyone who raced in this tournament to race again. I will.

If not, You, Jav and I will just have to race together.


----------



## Zane (Feb 7, 2016)

someone host one where we just play Baby Park 24 times that was lit


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 7, 2016)

Zane said:


> someone host one where we just play Baby Park 24 times that was lit


No. Cheese Land. It'll be paradise for me.


----------



## jiny (Feb 7, 2016)

Zane said:


> someone host one where we just play Baby Park 24 times that was lit



omg yes


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 7, 2016)

No one wants to add me? Oh well, i'll race myself.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Later for real everyone. There's no reason just to wait so I can expect more racers.


----------



## Javocado (Feb 7, 2016)

Paperboy012305 said:


> No one wants to add me? Oh well, i'll race myself.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Later for real everyone. There's no reason just to wait so I can expect more racers.



Damn son, I thought you were gonna host one in the future (like make a thread in a week or something) not right after hahaha.


----------



## jiny (Feb 7, 2016)

we should make a tournament every weekend or smth, so more people can play so they aren't busy

just my opinion


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 7, 2016)

Javocado said:


> Damn son, I thought you were gonna host one in the future (like make a thread in a week or something) not right after hahaha.


Huh? Oh. Heh. Well, if anyone wants to race with me in the future. PM me and we'll race online, not a private room.


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi (Feb 7, 2016)

Zane said:


> Thanks for the tourney Jav!! That was a lot of fun. :> Playing with a bunch of ppl is always so crazy.
> 
> btw there are no hax thats just a way of saying Yoshi has good luck with items



Yeah, it is basically that. Besides getting good items, I was also strategic with the items I had. It is not like I had good luck all the time though. I accept I can't get 1st all the time and there were times I didn't have the items to help me get 1st. The only course I really did bad in was Super Bell Subway.


----------



## lars708 (Feb 7, 2016)

AkatsukiYoshi said:


> Yeah, it is basically that. Besides getting good items, I was also strategic with the items I had. It is not like I had good luck all the time though. I accept I can't get 1st all the time and there were times I didn't have the items to help me get 1st. The only course I really did bad in was Super Bell Subway.



YOU DESTROYED ME I AM STILL CRYING 

Seriously you were so lucky, i envy you... Congrats though


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 7, 2016)

Zane said:


> someone host one where we just play Baby Park 24 times that was lit



How about instead of baby park we do 200cc rainbow road but we all have to be bowser with top speed


----------



## Javocado (Feb 7, 2016)

aixoo said:


> we should make a tournament every weekend or smth, so more people can play so they aren't busy
> 
> just my opinion



I'd throw one every weekend if my work schedule wasn't so blargh


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 7, 2016)

Spongebob said:


> How about instead of baby park we do 200cc rainbow road but we all have to be bowser with top speed


Challenge accepted! But with no braking.


----------



## Javocado (Feb 7, 2016)

Spongebob said:


> How about instead of baby park we do 200cc rainbow road but we all have to be bowser with top speed


I'm down for a one character tourney lmao or a baby or heavyweight tourney.


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi (Feb 7, 2016)

lars708 said:


> YOU DESTROYED ME I AM STILL CRYING
> 
> Seriously you were so lucky, i envy you... Congrats though



Sorry about that. I was just trying my best to race and defend 1st/2nd place positions. You were just so good of a player that it was often you that I kept attacking. There were other good players trying to get by me often such as Ant, Tyler, and Jav that I kept attacking as well.


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 7, 2016)

Javocado said:


> I'm down for a one character tourney lmao or a baby or heavyweight tourney.


Thissss.

All Donkey Kong? :^)


----------



## jiny (Feb 7, 2016)

Javocado said:


> I'd throw one every weekend if my work schedule wasn't so blargh



Oh. Well I just have school so my weekend is kind of boring so I just play MK8 a lot haha


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 7, 2016)

Javocado said:


> I'm down for a one character tourney lmao or a baby or heavyweight tourney.


I want it to be Toadette or Villager.


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 7, 2016)

Javocado said:


> I'm down for a one character tourney lmao or a baby or heavyweight tourney.



All green yoshi and everyone has to be on a yoshi bike


----------



## jiny (Feb 7, 2016)

Spongebob said:


> All green yoshi and everyone has to be on a yoshi bike



Yes lmao


----------



## Javocado (Feb 7, 2016)

Spongebob said:


> All green yoshi and everyone has to be on a yoshi bike



And only Yoshi Circuit and Yoshi Valley playable lol


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 7, 2016)

Javocado said:


> And only Yoshi Circuit and Yoshi Valley playable lol



All of my yes lol


----------



## Zigzag991 (Feb 7, 2016)

Spongebob said:


> green yoshi






Spongebob said:


> yoshi bike






Javocado said:


> Yoshi Circuit




Are we in heaven


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 7, 2016)

Zigzag991 said:


> Are we in heaven



I think so




Yoshi heaven


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 7, 2016)

Super Bowl was a let down... should played mario kart


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 7, 2016)

toadsworthy said:


> Super Bowl was a let down... should played mario kart



Each comes with its own form of frustration. Tonight, all of my hateful emotions have escaped my body.


----------



## lars708 (Feb 8, 2016)

AkatsukiYoshi said:


> Sorry about that. I was just trying my best to race and defend 1st/2nd place positions. You were just so good of a player that it was often you that I kept attacking. There were other good players trying to get by me often such as Ant, Tyler, and Jav that I kept attacking as well.



Mean bean. I hope that i have more luck next time hahah!


----------



## Javocado (Feb 8, 2016)

Out of work! I'll have an official point tally and ranking up soon !


----------



## Javocado (Feb 8, 2016)

I really hope we have one of these really soon.
Without further ado, here is the final tally:


*


Spoiler: Top 3



1st. AkatsukiYoshi: 245 points
2nd. lars708: 190 points
3rd. Paperboy012305: 183 points


*
A thousands congratulations to the winner. Make sure you give them your congratulations as well. They earned it. If you're reading this champ, I will contact you about prize information in the very near future!



Spoiler: 4th-11th



4th. DarkDesertFox: 164 points
5th. _ya boi_: 157 points
6th. Hyogo: 138 points
7th. Zane: 111 points
8th. Spongebob: 103 points
9th. Cam,: 101 points
10th. NicPlays: 69 points
11th. aixoo: 49 points






Spoiler: A few fun facts:










 I got hit by a total of 57 different things.





 The courses we played were: Wild Woods, Donut Plains, Baby Park, Animal Crossing, Super Bell Subway, Mario Kart Stadium, Mt. Wario, Big Blue, Excitebike Arena, Neo Bowser City, SNES Rainbow Road, Dragon Driftway, Yoshi Circuit, Mario Circuit, Toad Harbor, Cheese Land, Piranha Plant Slide, N64 Rainbow Road, Cloudtop Cruise, Ribbon Road, Royal Raceway, Moo Moo Meadows, Bone Dry Dunes, and Rainbow Road!



And that's all for this tourney! However if you would like to know how you fared in each race (stats place-wise), just let me know and I'll tell ya..


Spoiler: Example



Jav: 
1st cup: 5th, 8th, 2nd, 6th.
2nd cup: etc. etc.




Once again, thank you for your participation. None of this could have been possible without all of you who raced today, so a thousand thanks!!

Smell ya later!


----------



## Zane (Feb 8, 2016)

Congrats to the top three and AkatsukiYoshi!! yall got some skills  
i'm a casual if that's not glaringly obvious by now but MK is one of those games I'll play anytime so if there's another I hope to race u all again. ╰(▔∀▔)╯


----------



## lars708 (Feb 8, 2016)

Still salty as hell but congrats Akat! Let's do this again sometime! ...cri cri


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 8, 2016)

I'm happy with 8th lol


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 8, 2016)

lars708 said:


> Still salty as hell


How to hit Lars with a star and run into a Banana 101

...And then get revenge killed after


----------



## lars708 (Feb 8, 2016)

Hyogo said:


> How to hit Lars with a star and run into a Banana 101
> 
> ...And then get revenge killed after



You better be nice.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 8, 2016)

So, I am in 3rd. I guess I am mildly good after all!


----------



## Cam1 (Feb 8, 2016)

Lol Im a decent player I swear, items just were NOT on my side at all last night hahaha

Convratulations everyone!


----------



## jiny (Feb 8, 2016)

omg yes I got 11th


----------

